# Schaltauge für Intense Tracer 2001...



## Sahnie (4. Juni 2022)

Kennt jemand eine Quelle (möglichst günstig eventuell) für den alten Tracer 2001. Oder weiß jemand ob diese hier passen?








						Gefrästes Schaltauge №40 – МЕТА CNC
					

Sie können Gefrästes Schaltauge №40 bestellen und wir werden es für 7€ liefern! Wenn Sie sich nicht sicher sind, welches Schaltauge Sie benötigen, können wir für Sie kostenlos ein individuelles Schaltauge modellieren!




					hangerbike.com
				




Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Sahnie (9. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mal eines der neueren Schaltaugen bestellt. Die laut Hersteller für die Intense Tracer ab 2008 geeignet sind. Die haben neuerdings einen großen Kragen um das Ausfallende herum. Hat mit ein bisschen quetschen gepasst. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich die billigen geschmiedeten aus China bestellt habe, für 5 Mark und einen Hosenknopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

